# Here is How to remove scratches and Restore your Plastic Headlight or Tail light Lens



## popawheelie (Oct 31, 2010)

I purchased a very  rough-looking Tail Light for my recently purchased Elgin Miss America bike. The lens may have been dragged on the cement a few times as the lens was literally ground flat on some sides of the pointed plastic lens.
   I had purchased but never used a product called 3M Headlight Lens Restoration System to remove the frosty-looking build up on the plastic lenses over my 4 Runner's Headlights.
  So to try out the system I used it according to the instructions on my red Pointed MA Tail light lens and guess what............It fixed almost everything except for the deepest scratch. It must have removed 99.2% of all the imperfections and now the tail light looks NOS.........FANTASTIC PRODUCT! believe it.

Mike in Manhattan


----------

